# Recessed lights



## Tamper84 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey since I'm on a roll with electrical in my shop. Can some one recommend me a model of recessed lights? Something that I can actually put up in the joists? Would the lights that are used for drop ceilings, could they be used in a regular ceiling without getting to hot?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## pineyfolks (Mar 2, 2013)

The recessed lights I have in my house have a heat sensor in them if I don't use the required reflector bulbs in them they shut off when they get hot and auto reset when they cool.  Price bulbs before you buy lights. Just sayin


----------



## rdhem2 (Mar 2, 2013)

Lots of brands available depending what is sold in your area.  Brand is not that important as long as the fixture has the features to do the job at hand.  This is all accomplished by the trim you choose.  Also usually the expensive part.

New work there is two types.  IC rated and non-IC rated.  (Insulation Contact)  You can cover the IC fixture with insulation without fear of fire because they are rated for smaller wattage lamps and have a thermal cut out to shut off power if the fixture overheats.  Non IC rated uses larger wattage lamps but are limited to where you can put them.  NO INSULATION CONTACT and open air flow.

There are other types called old work fixtures meant to be installed in existing ceilings.  And yes, done properly, you can get all that stuff through that itty-bitty hole.  They are a pain and hard to anchor securely.  I never use them unless I have no other choice.

Lastly, be sure what you purchase is UL rated.  It might be a couple bucks more but is a far better unit.  And your insurance company will appreciate it also, along with the electrical inspector, building inspector and so on.

Better light, less boo boos.


----------



## Tamper84 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks guys. I was at Lowes last night. Lets just say, too many choices lol. Plus they have them all lit up (which is nice in a way) but I was blind lol. So I am going to look for some IC rated fluorescent's. I have also been looking at T-8s since I have heard they are doing away with T-12s. Dont know how true that is, but that is what I have heard. I have been looking at these http://www.lowes.com/pd_163663-337-...rentURL=?Ns=p_product_avg_rating|1&facetInfo=

http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1

What do you all think of these? I cant see where either is listed as IC or not. Which one would you choose? I think the second one is out, I have 24" on my joists. The second one would be close to fitting in there.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Craig_J (Mar 3, 2013)

When we built our house, I got a nice basement shop out of it but could only manage a 9' ceiling height.  Since my original shop use was for woodworking I wanted to keep as much ceiling clearance as possible so I went with recessed florescent fixtures.  These are the kind that have 2 4' tubes of the skinnier size, rated at 32 W each tube.  Since my eyes don't get any better as I age, I put a bunch of them in -13 fixtures in a 22 x 32 shop, and use the 4000K bulbs that have a higher color index (they show colors more naturally).  The recessed fixtures are called troffer fixtures and fit between joists, flush with the drywall ceiling.  I got them at Home Depot.  In 7 years I have only changed 4 of the tubes, which I bought by the case.  In the attached picture, the non-recessed lights are under air ducting.  The tubes are Phillips FT32 T8 /850.  Florescents are clear winners in efficiency, unless you could afford a ton of led fixtures;  the total lighting load is just 832W.  Even if you opt for cans, I suggest you use florescent lights.  But the commercial quality ballasts in the troffers seem to be much more reliable than the individual electronic ballasts in the twisty, screw-in tubes, and it is easily to get higher color temperature tubes in the FT32 size.


----------



## rgray (Mar 3, 2013)

T-8 are great low power consumpion and work great. I wouldn't use a light with a cover/difuser in the shop seems like they just make it darker. And then cleaning is more involved. 
If you have specific areas that need better lighting I would put in some standard type light bulb sockets also then use the compact florecent bulbs....they are coming down in price and they draw low power and put out little heat.
I have switched to them in my grinder lights, drill press light...After years of the burning hot bulb holder it is nice to use them now as they can be on for long periods and still remain cool.
Seriously considering using them on my lathe as I have two 50 watt halogens that are great but so burning hot to the point of smelling hot plastic when they are on for 5 min.


----------



## Tamper84 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you all!!! I think I am going to go with these http://www.lowes.com/pd_163663-337-...rentURL=?Ns=p_product_avg_rating|1&facetInfo=  I have a 21x27 space but with 7 foot ceilings. I was orginally planning on using 8 of them. Should I go more? 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 3, 2013)

Definitely use the T8 tubes. As Craig mentioned, higher colour temperature will give you more usable light. The 850 rating on his are actually 5000[SUP]o[/SUP]K colour temp, not 4100. They work better because your eyes are tuned to sunlight, not Edison light bulbs. You won't regret getting 850 tubes.


----------



## icore3user (Mar 5, 2013)

I am using t8 4 foot ( 2 lamps ) surface wrap florescents in my shop. 850 ( 5000k ) lamps as well, I have 6 running in 3 rows, spaced about 6 feet apart per row. My shop is your typical 20 x 20 garage. In my house I am running 100% LED recessed, on a room per room basis as I remodel them. Drop in florescent fixtures are not IC rated since they are generally never covered with insulation in t bar ceilings.


----------



## rdhem2 (Mar 5, 2013)

Dear Tamper84

Sorry I misunderstood your fixture choice.  I was thinking down cans/down lites not trouffer style fixtures.  The type in your example are great for the job especially with only 7' ceilings.  One change, the type pictured are for "T" bar acoustical ceilings.  Ask for the same fixture in a flanged type.  These have hangers built into them to properly set them in wood frame construction.  Also they have a trim kit for the fixture edges to hide the gap between fixture and ceiling.  The fixture dimentions are also different.  "T" bar fixtures are approx 23.25" wide and flanged trouffers are approx 22" wide for the 24" on center framing.

T8 lamps are a great thing, better light, better color rendition, more lumins of light output for the wattage used to operate them.

These type fixtures are available with up to six lamps per fixture.  2, 3, 4, 6, lamps depending on what your are doing under that light.  Ask the sales person to help with count and layout.  Fixture companies provide all these services for free and are glad to do it.  Stay with as much white gloss/semi gloss as you can stand as it will really help in the long run to reflect that light around for good coverage.

I could go on and on as lighting is a world in its self.  Glad to help if I can.

If you have a CED store in your area check them out.  Consolodated Electrical Distributers, electrical wholesale but will sell retail if you ask nicely!


----------



## Tamper84 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you guys. Yes I know the electrical world is a world amongst itself lol. I am learning that one. Ok so I go in ask for a trouffer fixture with flanges for wood construction. 

Thank you guys!!
Chris


----------

